# Excel: Tabelle mit XPATH-INFO als XML exportieren



## HPB (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Exceltabelle, die bspw so aussieht:


```
xpath-Ausdruck  myDoc/id   myDoc/text  myDoc/item/id
Datensatz1      001        text1       itemID1
Datensatz2      002        text2       itemID2
Datensatz3      003        text3       itemID3
```

(also als Überschrift einen XPAHT-Ausdruck und Zeilenweise die einzelne Datensätze)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hieraus ein oder mehere XML-Dokumente zu erzeugen?
Bspw: 

```
<xml>
 <myDoc>
   <id>001</id>
   <text>text1</text1>
   <item>
      <id>itemID1</id>
   </item>
 </myDoc>
</xml>
```

Die Excel-Hilfe war mir diesbezüglich leider nicht sehr hilfreich. Wer  hat eine Idee?
Danke,
Peter


----------



## duckdonald (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

als ich vor diesem Problem stand habe ich mir ein Makro geschrieben, dass in ein extra Tabellenblatt den XML-Code erzeugt. Dieses Tabellenblatt kann dann als Text (.txt Tabstoppgetrennt) abgespeichert werden.


Gruss DuckDonald


----------



## HPB (13. Februar 2007)

Danke für das Script. Etwas derartiges hatte ich auch überlegt. Leider ist mein Beispiel stark vereinfacht. In Wahrheit habe ich viel komplexere Strukturen mit mehreren Attributen in manchen Tags und ca 50-100 unterschiedliche Tags pro XML-Struktur. Zudem habe ich auch unterschiedliche Strukture zu bearbeiten. Ich brächte als etwas allgemeineres.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es hierfür ein Tool gibt oder das Excel das direkt kann  

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Peter


----------



## duckdonald (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo nochmal
mir fällt da noch eine Möglichkeit ein:
und zwar http://simile.mit.edu/babel/

Dort kannst du z.B. eine Excel-Datei in XML umwandeln lassen, aber ob das deinen Spezifikationen entspricht ist so eine Sache. Auch wird bei sehr komplexen Dateien nicht unbedingt das erwünschte Ergebnis erzielt.
Aber einen Versuch ist es Wert.

Gruß DuckDonald


----------

